# Maverick HPX-V opinions



## hlenz87 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello everyone I have recently decided to purchase a new skiff and was wondering what your thoughts were on the Maverick HPX-V 17' with an F90. I have heard that as long as I can draft under 12" I should be able to fish most place with ease but then I've had some people tell me to not go with the HPX-V because the draft is terrible...this is my first poling skiff so please send me your thoughts and questions.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

almost ever poling skiff on the market is under 12".. I owned a 17-V with the 90 and for the $ it's an excellent choice.. Most of the skiffs in it's class ( V hull skiffs) are very versatile, if your needs were ultra shallow ( Single digit draft) it's not the right choice for you.. It is however a very dry smooth riding skiff for a 16 foot something boat.. The 18 is even better as far as comfort... You have a lot of options these days, but the Mavericks are as good as any, and easier to come by than most..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I fished an HPX-V with an F90 for nine years and I would not have another. There are better boats out there now, in my opinion, and there are better motors for that hull then the F90. 

If I were to get another 17 HPX-V it would have an F70 on it, better still a 60hp Suzuki, but getting away from Yamaha on a MBC product is not practical. If you want speed, get the F115 or better the HO 115, these motors now only weigh a few pounds (30 ?) more then an F90, so the draft penalty is not so bad and you can run those big motors like an old woman and get surprisingly good economy or you can go like the wind fast. I just would not put an F90 on that hull with the lightweight F70 or F115 as an option.

I'd buy a Hells Bay Biscayne or Marquesa or an East Cape Evo or a Cayo 180 or a Salt Marsh Heron 16 or 18 or maybe Harry Spears new big water hull, which is just now taking shape. And Beavertail has a flat back with deadrise skiff as well, I'd check them out before another MBC.

The HPX is still a great hull, but it's a very dated design, I think Scott Deal just loves that stupid chine in the bow. Everyone, and I mean every single skiff maker since Chris Morejohn showed us how, has designed a hull with no chine in the bow. Expand your horizons, if you're willing to spend at HPX-V levels you have lots of options. And if you do buy MBC, DO NOT pay list price. Their 'build a boat' price sheet is an embarrassment and lists the boat out way more then a Hells Bay.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Fritz said:


> I fished an HPX-V with an F90 for nine years and I would not have another. There are better boats out there now, in my opinion, and there are better motors for that hull then the F90.
> 
> If I were to get another 17 HPX-V it would have an F70 on it, better still a 60hp Suzuki, but getting away from Yamaha on a MBC product is not practical. If you want speed, get the F115 or better the HO 115, these motors now only weigh a few pounds (30 ?) more then an F90, so the draft penalty is not so bad and you can run those big motors like an old woman and get surprisingly good economy or you can go like the wind fast. I just would not put an F90 on that hull with the lightweight F70 or F115 as an option.
> 
> ...


I own an 18 HPX and Fritz speaks the truth, "if you do buy MBC, DO NOT pay list price".


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

@UnitedFly may have a thought or 2 to share on this thread.

I fished with him on his V last tarpon season and loved it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bonecracker said:


> I own an 18 HPX and Fritz speaks the truth, "if you do buy MBC, DO NOT pay list price".


Unless you're buying mine used, of course.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm more than happy with my 17. I went with the SHO115 as the weight savings between the 115 and 90 is minimal. Even with the 115 I should still be sub 10" with 2 people and gear. I haven't put a tape on it, but will next time I'm out. 

Great in chop, great on the ball, running right around 51 WOT with the PTR3R18P. I poled yesterday for roughly 5 hours with 3 people in the boat, and could have gone another 5 hours if I needed to. Fritz is right. Build a boat is just MSRP. Like any car dealership, the boat dealer has room. 











NSS9 Evo3 goes in tomorrow.. Finally..


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Depends where you are fishing...there's a reason 80% of the guides in the keys fish some variant of the hpx. It's a great boat. If you are fishing somewhere shallower there are other options that might make more sense but hpx is a legend for a reason. I say this as a HB owner fwiw.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> ...there's a reason 80% of the guides in the keys fish some variant of the hpx.


Reason 1) speed
Reason 2) speed
Reason 3) speed

It’s all about how fast they can get from Point A to Point B for the Keys guides.

Although I think the 80% is down to maybe 40%.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

If smooth ride in choppy or even rough conditions is a high priority for you, then the HPXV is a great choice, in either the 17 or 18 foot options, which is why it's so popular with the tarpon guides. If getting super skinny is a greater priority, check out the HPXS (or find a used HPXT). If pricing or performance were a problem with the HPX series, they wouldn't sell so many of them.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

If you're really worried about squat, @lawlmens has his boat listed with the F70.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-hpx-v-17.46921/#post-409595


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

First off, the V does not draft horrible as some people may have said. You should get around 10 inches and that should be adequate for a majority of your fishing scenarios, especially here in the bay/glades/keys region. Yeah, it will not get ultra skinny like some skiffs, but it should be fine. 

If you are open-minded, you may want to look into a SM Heron 16. PIB on the forum is an owner and has nothing but good things to say about it, as well as every Salt Marsh owner I've ever spoken to. 

Good luck!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The 17V is a great boat that is a good balance between draft and open water capabilities.
I own the 18V and love it. They 17V rides very Corky kinda like a Hells Bay Biscayne.

The 17V is a quite a bit different from the Salt marsh Heron 16. The V is about 9-10" longer, and 6" wider plus will handle a 90 or 115hp vs the heron that has a max of like a 60. Not saying the Heron is a bad boat, just saying that comparing the two boats side by side is going to be a little funky.


----------



## lawlmens (Apr 7, 2015)

I absolutely love my V. I don't get to use it much with work, so I'm selling it .some people say it's tippy, I don't see how unless you're walking on the gunnels. Or if it's just people who can't stand on their own two feet. As far as draft wise with the F70. I don't need to go skinnier than it will go, I'm not in Texas so I don't have to scoot across 3" water all day. I chose the f70 vs the 115 because weight savings obviously will mean better draft .I am very happy with the boat it's self. I can't ask for more out of it. I've stayed more dry than some lower end bay boats crossing the bay when it comes to spray and eating up a solid chop .I fish Tampa Bay mainly, that's another reason I went with the V over the S. Not to mention how easy it poles. The attention to detail is phenomenal just like hellsbay for example.


----------

